# Has anyone seen this?



## sl10 (Oct 19, 2008)

Has anyone seen this? I hope it's staged.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

> John C.
> 
> Age: 21
> 
> ...





> John Carstens
> Episode 76, Season 5
> Diabetic
> Died September 30, 2014
> Cause of Death: Heart Attack


http://intervention-directory.com/2011/12/episode-76-john-c/


----------



## sl10 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's truly depressing. Seems like he let himself go from all the torments that he had to go through. How could people be so cruel?


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

He didn't even seem that weird or socially inept. Like I've seen much more socially off-putting people than that still have friends to hang around with.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds like he got relatively lucky to me. It says he died of a heart attack at 21. Obviously a heart attack probably isn't pleasant but most 80 year olds will probably suffer far more before they finally die. 

Of course it is likely that if you are diabetic and you don't watch it you will go through a long period of slow decline and some truly horrible things can happen that won't kill you instantly. So like I said. He got lucky.


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

The poor guy, seemed like a decent and nice guy. I would've been his friend.


----------

